# Boot FreeBSD Install media from CF



## dinnerblaster (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all guys!

The situation is the following:

I have an old laptop where *I* want to install FreeBSD, but the problem is that the laptop optical drive (that *I* would use for the installation procedure) is broken, so *I* thought that *I* may use a PATA to CF adapter to "simulate" the install media (CD-ROM with "el torito" support).


I have a question for you: Will the laptop accept the CF as install media or will it simply refuse to boot?

Thank you very much!


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2013)

CF cards act like IDE.  Sometimes there are problems with the card or interface thinking it can support DMA but being mistaken.  A USB stick is easier.


----------



## dinnerblaster (Jun 27, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> CF cards act like IDE.  Sometimes there are problems with the card or interface thinking it can support DMA but being mistaken.  A USB stick is easier.



Thank you very much for your reply. So if I get the right image for my platform (x86) and then I write it using for example the dd utility I should be ready to begin the installation procedure, right? Or will I need something like ISOLINUX (only for FreeBSD if it exists)? 

Thank you again for your patience.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2013)

The USB memory stick image can be written with dd(1): http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...nstall-pre.html#bsdinstall-installation-media.

Offhand, following that procedure to write the USB memory stick image to a CF card should also work, although I have not tested it that way.


----------



## dinnerblaster (Jun 27, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The USB memory stick image can be written with dd(1): http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...nstall-pre.html#bsdinstall-installation-media.
> 
> Offhand, following that procedure to write the USB memory stick image to a CF card should also work, although I have not tested it that way.



Understood, thank you. I have only one last question: in this case *I* have only the ".iso" image and not the ".img" one, is there a utility that allow the conversion between the two formats? Or will it not be possible because of the different "contents" of the images? Or better yet is there any difference between the two images other than the extensions?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 27, 2013)

It is difficult to convert the ISO to a memory stick image.  The memory stick image is actually a hard disk image, where the ISO is different because of the block size and ISO9660 filesystem limitations.

If you only have the ISO, consider temporarily removing the hard drive from the notebook, installing to it on a desktop, then reinstalling it in the notebook.


----------



## dinnerblaster (Jun 28, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It is difficult to convert the ISO to a memory stick image.  The memory stick image is actually a hard disk image, where the ISO is different because of the block size and ISO9660 filesystem limitations.
> 
> If you only have the ISO, consider temporarily removing the hard drive from the notebook, installing to it on a desktop, then reinstalling it in the notebook.



Understood, thank you very much!

You have really helped me!


----------

